# Free to good home - male house rabbit



## katie2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Im looking to rehome my pet house rabbit, Ive had him for two years and we all love him to bits - my problem now is my baby grandson (10 months old) has athsma and is allergic to furry animals, my rabbit has his own accesories which will go with him to his new home. He is a house rabbit and so would not survive outside, he is friendly and clean (he has a litter tray in his cage), he is very easy to look after and we would have had him for many years if my grandson did not become unwell with the allergies.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## katie2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Im in wishaw


----------



## katie2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Im in Wishaw


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanarkshire? I'm so sorry it's way too far from me, I'm in Norfolkhope he finds a good home soon


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aw! i hope you find a home for him! I really want a rabbit again, and im only in stirling! But im also in uni accomodation... :/


----------



## katie2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thanks you guys for taking the time to answer my wee ad, im sure il get him re- homed im making sure he goes to a good home, we will miss him


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww thats a shame  Hope you find a good home for the bunny!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

try reposting in the rabbit section many of the bunny people dont venture out of that section.


----------



## katie2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you, Ill try that.


----------

